# First Muskies this weekend!



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys. I just wanted to share my very first (and second) muskie catches. I've rarely fished for them and never even had a hit when I did. But I've been seeing a lot of muskie swirls while motoring around duck hunting. This weekend I brought my muskie rod and some bucktails. This was at Piedmont.

This fish was caught Friday night at 5 pm off a rock point with the white bucktail. I caught a smaller muskie Saturday night at 5:05 pm with the same lure in the exact same spot on that point. This one I estimated at ~27" from the crappy cell phone picture, and the smaller one at about 20" and much skinnier. I was fishing alone and didn't have any way to keep him off the shore or take a better picture. Both happily swam away after our encounter. Hopefully I can hook up with some of the bigger ones I know are in the lake.

Sean


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice job!! Still trying to get my first Muskie 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats and thanks for the pics and release.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats! Welcome to the dark side. Be prepared to invest a lot of time and money haha!

I have heard stories from several duck hunters stating that muskies have crushed a duck once it hit the surface. I always thought it was BS until I saw a "Hunt for Big Fish" episode on Detroit Lake where muskies were eating cormorants and pooping feathers in their boat!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry about your new addiction. Congratulations!


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

I could believe it wit some of the smaller ducks especially. Maybe I'll help stock some muskies if they eat cormorants too!

BTW MuskieJim, I sent you some pics of the M1.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Way-to-go! Now, sell all your other fishing crap! (bass lures, crappie, walleye...)


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice clean and chunky fish too.......... Congrats on your first


----------

